# How to upgrade FreeBSd 8 beta 3 to, for example, beta 4



## everypot (Sep 6, 2009)

I know freebsd-update. But I often cannot connect to the freebsd-update server. Can rebuild the world and kernel do the job? Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, they're equivalent, and if you feel comfortable with compiling stuff yourself, just use the build cycle as outlined in /usr/src/Makefile (the 11 steps) after running a csup run to get the latest sources of your choosing (like RELENG_7 or RELENG_7_2, etc.).


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 8, 2009)

everypot said:
			
		

> Can rebuild the world and kernel do the job?



Just did this morning from last night's sources.


P.S.  mergemaster(8) only changed /etc/inetd.conf (for me) from BETA3 to BETA4.


----------



## fbroce (Nov 26, 2009)

I am planning to upgrade my dedicated server (remote). Looks like if I use csup to update the source and do the 11 steps outlined in the /usr/src/Makefile, I should be good to go? 

I will make a good backup in case I have to have a reinstall.
I guess I will wait until the release is "Official" in case there are any last minute changes.


----------

